# C & L QUALITY CUSTOMS



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

ANNOUNCEMENT FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT KNOW.

CHINO & BRUCE teamed up to re-open C&L Quality Customs. The location is in Las Vegas. Chino moved to Vegas from San Fernando to get this process under way and Bruce from Vegas retired from traveling for work also to get this process kick started. We also recruited Keenan from Lexington, KY to head up the body and paint division. We are going to be a full customization and restoration shop with a showroom and enough work space for any and all types of customization.

WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ANYONE WHO IS COMING TO VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW OR ANYONE WHO LIVES IN VEGAS TO COME AND CHECK OUT OUR SHOP ON FRIDAY OCTOBER 5TH BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW. WE WILL BE HAVING THE *FAMOUS TACO GUY* TO PREPARE TACOS FOR EVERYONE AND ALSO MANY DRINKS TO CHOOSE FROM. THERE WILL BE MUSIC AND A DJ FOR ENTERTAINMENT.

COME AND HANG OUT WITH US AND GET A SNEAK PEAK AT WHAT WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING.

TIME: STARTING AT 5 P.M. TILL 

THE ADDRESS IS: 4259 BOULDER HWY
LAS VEGAS, NV 89121
THE PHONE #: 702-732-2777
BRUCE CELL #:702-604-5378
CHINO CELL#: 818-335-0856
CALL IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

THE CAT IS FINALLY OUT OF THE BAG! CAN I BE THE PHONE ANSWERING GUY? :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 1 2007, 09:49 PM~8912504
> *THE CAT IS FINALLY OUT OF THE BAG! CAN I BE THE PHONE ANSWERING GUY?  :biggrin:
> *


  HELL NO, YOU GOTTA HAVE SOME CHICK ANSWERING, I DEFINETALEY WOULDN'T CALL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Takin Applications??? :dunno:









:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8912142
> *ANNOUNCEMENT FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT KNOW.
> 
> CHINO & BRUCE teamed up to re-open C&L Quality Customs. The location is in Las Vegas. Chino moved to Vegas from San Fernando to get this process under way and Bruce from Vegas retired from traveling for work also to get this process kick started. We also recruited Keenan from Lexington, KY to head up the body and paint division. We are going to be a full customization and restoration shop with a showroom and enough work space for any and all types of customization.
> ...


WELL GOOD LUCK GUYS I HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT. SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Good luck!!! Help keep the lowrider movment alive!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8912142
> *ANNOUNCEMENT FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT KNOW.
> 
> CHINO & BRUCE teamed up to re-open C&L Quality Customs. The location is in Las Vegas. Chino moved to Vegas from San Fernando to get this process under way and Bruce from Vegas retired from traveling for work also to get this process kick started. We also recruited Keenan from Lexington, KY to head up the body and paint division. We are going to be a full customization and restoration shop with a showroom and enough work space for any and all types of customization.
> ...


CONGRATZ!!!!!!! it couldn't of happen to some real good........USO'S onelove


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

TTT For good ass people.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

congrats bruce and chino..... good luck


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

good luck homie


----------



## john doe (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 1 2007, 08:16 PM~8912142
> *ANNOUNCEMENT FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT KNOW.
> 
> CHINO & BRUCE teamed up to re-open C&L Quality Customs. The location is in Las Vegas. Chino moved to Vegas from San Fernando to get this process under way and Bruce from Vegas retired from traveling for work also to get this process kick started. We also recruited Keenan from Lexington, KY to head up the body and paint division. We are going to be a full customization and restoration shop with a showroom and enough work space for any and all types of customization.
> ...


Good luck to you guys!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

did i heard right???? TACO GUY in tha house... AM THERE chino, save me some, pero no con el cunado,  :biggrin: :biggrin: see you in vegas...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8912142
> *ANNOUNCEMENT FOR EVERYONE WHO DOESNT KNOW.
> 
> CHINO & BRUCE teamed up to re-open C&L Quality Customs. The location is in Las Vegas. Chino moved to Vegas from San Fernando to get this process under way and Bruce from Vegas retired from traveling for work also to get this process kick started. We also recruited Keenan from Lexington, KY to head up the body and paint division. We are going to be a full customization and restoration shop with a showroom and enough work space for any and all types of customization.
> ...




CONGRATZ CONAN!!!!! YOUR AT THE TOP BRO!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know WE are there for suuuuuuuuuuuuuure......and not just cuz of the tacos....hehehehe


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

i will be there to show my support to my brothers and for the tacos :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> you know WE are there for suuuuuuuuuuuuuure......and not just cuz of the tacos....hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> i know i will see you next to the taco stand lol :0 :0 dont lie :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> > you know WE are there for suuuuuuuuuuuuuure......and not just cuz of the tacos....hehehehe
> > i know i will see you next to the taco stand lol :0 :0 dont lie :uh:
> 
> 
> and rest assured there will be some bad ass pics of the tacos......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Bruce...post up a bigger pic of the flyer in your avatar....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*congrats. heard this weekend, then it was confirmed when I saw Chino at Billy's funeral*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 2 2007, 04:52 PM~8918301
> *did i heard right????  TACO GUY  in tha house...  AM THERE  chino, save me some,  pero no con el cunado,   :biggrin:  :biggrin:    see you in vegas...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>CONGRAT'S TO YOU GUY'S SEE YOU IN VEGA'S</span>


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Congrats everyone, especially to Keenan, you go and keep rising right to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

Wanted to say THANK YOU to all that have wished us Good Luck and said Congrats. We really appreciate all of the positive feedback. God Bless to all that has given us their support.

Bruce & Chino


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 3 2007, 11:40 PM~8928789
> *Wanted to say THANK YOU to all that have wished us Good Luck and said Congrats. We really appreciate all of the positive feedback. God Bless to all that has given us their support.
> 
> Bruce & Chino
> *


see you guys tomorrow...


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE BIZZZZ BRO YOU TTT AND STAY HOME 4 ACHANG :biggrin: GOD BLESS AND C YOU IN VEGAS BRUCE&CHINGO BLING


> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 3 2007, 10:40 PM~8928789
> *Wanted to say THANK YOU to all that have wished us Good Luck and said Congrats. We really appreciate all of the positive feedback. God Bless to all that has given us their support.
> 
> Bruce & Chino
> *


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Man thats wonderful!! Congrats guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 4 2007, 12:54 AM~8929479
> *see you guys tomorrow...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

congratulations. glad all is good. hope everything turns out for the best. i will see you guys today.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

are they gonna be hiring?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

how was the get together last night? hope it was a good turn out


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Oct 3 2007, 04:32 PM~8925581
> *Congrats everyone, especially to Keenan, you go and keep rising right to the top :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Congrats to Keenan, everything I seen him do is hot.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE CHINO!!


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 7 2007, 08:19 AM~8946734
> *NICE CHINO!!
> *



thanks bro


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Oct 7 2007, 10:56 AM~8947199
> *thanks bro
> *


was up chino i see u moved congrats on ur new business!!!!!!


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

Congrats to Chino & Bruce


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

damn it!this means i have to tow my monte to vegas to get my bumpers made :banghead: :banghead: well congrats to the homies and good luck


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks for everything chino and bruce....can you mail some tacos here? or the taco guy?


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 9 2007, 09:32 AM~8959518
> *thanks for everything chino and bruce....can you mail some tacos here? or the taco guy?
> *


 :wave: thanks


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Chino and Bruce....two quality people out there with a quality shop...it's huuuuuuuuge......I want to thank you and your families for the invite to the shop....we all had a great time and I'll be posting up some pics soon....the tacos were bomb, the drinks were strong, the music was bumping, and the people were smiling......


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

CHINO GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW SHOP! CHINO HOOKED UP EL AMOS CUSTOM HYDROS BACK IN THE DAY!! CHINO IS A NO BS KIND OF PERSON,. YOU WILL DO MORE THAN WELL OUT THERE!!!
ME AND ALL OF YOUR HOMIES FROM PREMIER CC CITY OF ANGELS WISH YOU THE BEST!! JOSE BARBA


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Pictures please . . :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

GOOD LUCK CHINO AND BRUCE!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

SO WHEN YOU GUYS ARE READY TO DO A BIG PROJECT LET ME KNOW!
EVIL NEEDS WORK! :0


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8965465
> *GOOD LUCK CHINO AND BRUCE!
> *


Hey how are you doing, bro We are ready work on your 63 now Call me at the shop or on my cell


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 9 2007, 09:19 PM~8965480
> *SO WHEN YOU GUYS ARE READY TO DO A BIG PROJECT LET ME KNOW!
> EVIL NEEDS WORK! :0
> *


We are ready now Call me as soon as possible to lock in your spot


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Oct 9 2007, 11:31 PM~8965575
> *We are ready now Call me as soon as possible to lock in your spot
> *


ILL GIVE YOU A CALL TOMORROW UCE


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

SO DOSE THIS MEAN YOUR MOVING TO VEGAS?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

what up uso...... 

thanx for everything, i am already uploading our interview on the new shop... i still dont know if it will be on the november issue or the december, but i'll make sure to hit you up


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

PICS FROM FRIDAY PLEASE! I couldnt go.. No car :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 9 2007, 11:34 PM~8966601
> *PICS FROM FRIDAY PLEASE! I couldnt go.. No car  :angry:
> *



HERE IS ONE OF SUNDAY


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 10 2007, 11:45 AM~8969199
> *HERE IS ONE OF SUNDAY
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


nice pic's LOWRIDER SCENE.


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

CONGRATS CHINO AND BRUCE HIT ME UP .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Oct 10 2007, 05:17 PM~8971665
> *CONGRATS CHINO AND BRUCE HIT ME UP .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, I thought you were going to stop by on Monday. Thats cool bro just hit me either on my cell or at the shop or PM me your number.


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

I KNOW I WAS BUT WE HAD LEFT EARLIER THEN I THOUGHT , I PM MY NUMBER TO YOU.. THANKS


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine was there on friday night and we had fun.....we will be posting up pics later......but first, we had to make a stop at the shop on the way out on Monday and we had to take a couple shots before we left.....



























then we were on the road back home.......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 10 2007, 09:57 PM~8974346
> *Impalas Magazine was there on friday night and we had fun.....we will be posting up pics later......but first, we had to make a stop at the shop on the way out on Monday and we had to take a couple shots before we left.....
> 
> 
> ...



WOW TORO NICE PIC'S


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 10 2007, 09:57 PM~8974346
> *Impalas Magazine was there on friday night and we had fun.....we will be posting up pics later......but first, we had to make a stop at the shop on the way out on Monday and we had to take a couple shots before we left.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES TORO GRASIAS POR TODO


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice pics Toro, Bruce and Chino: shop looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 11 2007, 11:39 AM~8977143
> *Nice pics Toro,  Bruce and Chino: shop looks nice :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

WHAT'S UP CHINO AND BRUCE.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp Chino


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Oct 11 2007, 10:30 PM~8982520
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


that's a bad ass pic


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 11 2007, 09:30 PM~8982525
> *that's a bad ass pic
> *



x2. Thanks Cuinado.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Oct 11 2007, 09:40 PM~8982568
> *x2. Thanks Cuinado.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 11 2007, 09:30 PM~8982525
> *that's a bad ass pic
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok..ok..one more....


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

whats up chino ur one kool mother fucker best of luck with the new shop. that picture with the sombrero reminded me of that time we all ate dinner at that mariscos spot in phoenix :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Chino.....pm me an address so I can send you a disc with the pics from the grand opening and from Monday...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 11 2007, 09:45 PM~8982592
> *ok..ok..one more....
> 
> 
> ...



COME ON TORO CAN I POST ONE OF MINE..NOW.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I GOT SOME GOOD ONE'S . hehehehehe with the model.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

BUENA SUERTE CON EL NEGOCIO CHINO.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> COME ON TORO CAN I POST ONE OF MINE..NOW.. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> FINE HYNA BIG TETAS


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

THANKS GUYS FOR THE TACOS AND ENTERTAINMENT AT YOUR GRAND OPENING. YOU GUYS HAVE A VERY NICE SHOP, THAT PLACE AIN'T NO JOKE. I'M SURE A LOT OF QUALITY WORK WILL COME OUT OF THOSE DOORS. GOOD LUCK WITH IT AGAIN. SEE YOU GUYS SOON.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Congratulations on the new shop Chino and Bruce. Great joint venture!!!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin: 
TIGHT TIGHT!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

Just wanted to THANK EVERYONE again for showing your love and support for our new shop. Also, wanted to Thank everyone who stopped by the shop to check it out. It was a great feeling when everyone was showing up, it seemed like a mini BBQ or car show. We have had alot of positive feedback from all of you guys and from people stopping by the shop. We do plan on putting out some really top notch quality work. So, if anyone needs anything-hit us up.

Thanks again, it really means alot.
Bruce & Chino


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 11 2007, 09:51 PM~8982637
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Chino.....pm me an address so I can send you a disc with the pics from the grand opening and from Monday...
> *


Pm'd you the shop address, bro.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shop :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

:wave: what's up chino.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 14 2007, 12:55 PM~8997602
> *Pm'd you the shop address, bro.
> *


got it, thanks Bruce.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 14 2007, 11:37 AM~8997536
> *Just wanted to THANK EVERYONE again for showing your love and support for our new shop. Also, wanted to Thank everyone who stopped by the shop to check it out. It was a great feeling when everyone was showing up, it seemed like a mini BBQ or car show. We have had alot of positive feedback from all of you guys and from people stopping by the shop. We do plan on putting out some really top notch quality work. So, if anyone needs anything-hit us up.
> 
> Thanks again, it really means alot.
> ...


 :biggrin: its all you big dog :biggrin: its all you.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 11 2007, 09:45 PM~8982592
> *ok..ok..one more....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
NICE PICTURE TORO


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

DOORS OPEN FOR BIZ YET??? YOU GUYS HAVE A NICE SETUP GET READY TO WORK YOUR BUTTS OF BECAUSE I'M SURE YOU GUYS WILL BE REALLY BUSY.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 16 2007, 09:00 AM~9013664
> *DOORS OPEN FOR BIZ YET??? YOU GUYS HAVE A NICE SETUP GET READY TO WORK YOUR BUTTS OF BECAUSE I'M SURE YOU GUYS WILL BE REALLY BUSY.
> *


:yes: Word spread like wildfire; lots of folks wanna go pay them a visit! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd+Oct 2 2007, 12:49 AM~8912504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said I could answer the phones! :nosad:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 9 2007, 08:54 PM~8965278
> *CHINO GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW SHOP! CHINO HOOKED UP EL AMOS CUSTOM HYDROS BACK IN THE DAY!! CHINO IS A NO BS KIND OF PERSON,. YOU WILL DO MORE THAN WELL OUT THERE!!!
> ME AND ALL OF YOUR HOMIES FROM PREMIER  CC CITY OF ANGELS WISH YOU THE BEST!! JOSE BARBA
> *


Thank you very much, Jose. That means alot coming from you. I really appreciate and respect you.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 16 2007, 10:00 AM~9013664
> *DOORS OPEN FOR BIZ YET??? YOU GUYS HAVE A NICE SETUP GET READY TO WORK YOUR BUTTS OF BECAUSE I'M SURE YOU GUYS WILL BE REALLY BUSY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Do you guys do paint and leafing, etc? :happysad:


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 17 2007, 11:20 PM~9027841
> *Do you guys do paint and leafing, etc? :happysad:
> *


Yes bro, we have guys to do everything. Weld, wrap, mold, fabricate, hydraulics, airbags, paint, graffix, pinstriping, leafing, etc-ANY and ALL of your CUSTOMIZING or RESTORATION needs.

Thanks for the inquiry.
Bruce


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Oct 18 2007, 07:21 AM~9029225
> *Yes bro, we have guys to do everything. Weld, wrap, mold, fabricate, hydraulics, airbags, paint, graffix, pinstriping, leafing, etc-ANY and ALL of your CUSTOMIZING or RESTORATION needs.
> 
> Thanks for the inquiry.
> ...


Oh very nice, Uce!!! Might have to take the new project down real soon :wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good lucc


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 18 2007, 09:56 AM~9030141
> * Here's one of Bruce's 63... we caught up with him in Kentucky :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the LRM feature Bruce & C&L :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 18 2007, 11:16 PM~9036055
> *Congrats on the LRM feature Bruce & C&L :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

good luck chino :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS PIC IS FOR YOU KITA  














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

ttt for my nigs


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS CHINO ON YOUR NEW SHOP :thumbsup:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

i need a paint job!! you guys got me covered?


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

congrats on the new shop uso's, hey you guys gonna be doing chrome too, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 18 2007, 11:16 PM~9036055
> *Congrats on the LRM feature Bruce & C&L :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 26 2007, 12:04 AM~9086833
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Haha....Nice :biggrin: What's wrong with Pedro? :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 26 2007, 12:07 AM~9086855
> *Haha....Nice  :biggrin:  What's wrong with Pedro?  :roflmao:
> *


you don't want to see the other pics......hehehehe


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 26 2007, 12:13 AM~9086891
> *you don't want to see the other pics......hehehehe
> *



Sure I do, so I can fuck with him in Odessa... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 26 2007, 12:14 AM~9086895
> *Sure I do, so I can fuck with him in Odessa... :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahah...we'll have to make one POSTER size!!!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2007, 10:04 PM~9086833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! Who's the girl they're holding up? :biggrin: *BERRY NIIICE!!!*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 26 2007, 12:57 AM~9087107
> *DAMN! Who's the girl they're holding up?  :biggrin: BERRY NIIICE!!!
> *


that's Norma....she's the cover girl for our Issue #2...... :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 26 2007, 08:35 AM~9088068
> *that's Norma....she's the cover girl for our Issue #2...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! is that who we pick-up from the airport Toro??


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 26 2007, 12:04 AM~9086833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pedro looks like he's about to faint on that last pic . . lol :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 26 2007, 06:35 AM~9088068
> *that's Norma....she's the cover girl for our Issue #2...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NORMA IS THE BUSINESS!!! GOOD TASTE IN FEMALES POVI!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 26 2007, 10:57 AM~9088844
> *Damn! is that who we pick-up from the airport Toro??
> *


yup yup


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 26 2007, 07:35 AM~9088068
> *that's Norma....she's the cover girl for our Issue #2...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks for answering your pms


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

what ub Buck....hope th shop is goin good....holla at ya later...


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP CHINO AND BRUCE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations on the new shop chino. Did you guys close the shop in the valley?


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 21 2007, 07:59 PM~9053532
> *good luck chino :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thancks leo


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Nov 7 2007, 06:30 PM~9178071
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> thancks leo
> *


WHAT UP CHINO AND BRUCE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

Whats up everyone. We are pretty much open for business. Just fininshed SEMA and now going through all of the catalogs to fill our showroom. Grand opening to be announced soon. Stop by and say whats up and check us out.

Thanks to all for all of the support everyone still gives to us.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Nov 8 2007, 11:40 AM~9183345
> *Whats up everyone. We are pretty much open for business. Just fininshed SEMA and now going through all of the catalogs to fill our showroom. Grand opening to be announced soon. Stop by and say whats up and check us out.
> 
> Thanks to all for all of the support everyone still gives to us.
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT ROLLS OUT OF THOSE DOORS.
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

CONGRATS CHINO & BRUCE :thumbsup: YOU GUYS WILL DO WELL GOOD LUCK


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Nov 8 2007, 12:40 PM~9183345
> *Whats up everyone. We are pretty much open for business. Just fininshed SEMA and now going through all of the catalogs to fill our showroom. Grand opening to be announced soon. Stop by and say whats up and check us out.
> 
> Thanks to all for all of the support everyone still gives to us.
> *


ah man..it better be on a weekend.........good luck Bruce and Chino.....


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Nov 5 2007, 02:10 PM~9159696
> *WHATS UP CHINO AND BRUCE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats up brothas


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Que onda Chino


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

CHINO, I WAS WORKING AROUND THE CORNER OF THE PETERSON MUSEUM THIS WEEK AND I STOPPED BYE. ORGULLO IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. IM GLAD YOUR THERE / YOU MADE THE CREME OF THE CROP!!! ITS NO JOKE ... WHEN YOUR VEHICLE IS SITTIN ON THAT FLOOR YOU KNOW YOUVE MADE IT!!!! FELICIDADES FROM AN OLD FRIEND!! JOSE


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 8 2007, 08:35 PM~9187105
> *CONGRATS CHINO & BRUCE  :thumbsup:  YOU GUYS WILL DO WELL GOOD LUCK
> *


Thanks Jerry. We'll see you soon, bro.


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

CONGRATS GUYS!!!!!!....BY THE WAY DO YOU GUYS CUSTOMIZE WHEELCHAIRS?.. :biggrin: .....


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 14 2007, 04:58 PM~9228813
> *CONGRATS GUYS!!!!!!....BY THE WAY DO YOU GUYS CUSTOMIZE WHEELCHAIRS?.. :biggrin: .....
> *


I'M SURE THEY CAN HOOK IT UP JUST FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 14 2007, 08:46 PM~9230104
> *I'M SURE THEY CAN HOOK IT UP JUST FOR YOU!!!!
> *



........ :biggrin: ............


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 


EXCLUSIVE PIC RIGHT HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!












THAT'S RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

TTMFT......FOR MY BOYZ AT "C&L QUALITY CUSTOMS".......  ...


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

C&L built car on EBAY


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0182576799&rd=1


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR C & L


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 19 2007, 12:34 AM~9257475
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn you guys doing murals too? :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 19 2007, 05:26 PM~9261179
> *Damn you guys doing murals too?  :0
> *



Damn Homes U Goin Fullshow Or What LOL :cheesy:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 19 2007, 01:34 AM~9257475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



....... :0 .........I'M INPRESSED!!!!........ :biggrin: .....


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

...OOOOPPPPSSSS.....I MEANT "IMPRESSED".... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Nov 17 2007, 10:30 AM~9248342
> *C&L built car on EBAY
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0182576799&rd=1
> *


EARTHQUAKE!!!!!! hno:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

TTT.......


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 15 2007, 11:00 PM~9239372
> *:0
> EXCLUSIVE PIC RIGHT HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Cuinado. You have all of the good pics. Share more if you would like. Have a great Thanksgiving bro.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Nov 21 2007, 01:32 PM~9275247
> *Thanks Cuinado. You have all of the good pics. Share more if you would like. Have a great Thanksgiving bro.
> *




THANK'S BRUCE .YOU GUY'S HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING ASLO YEAP I WILL BE POSTING MORE PICS OF THE SHOP


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

JUST ONE FOR NOW :0 

THAT'S RIGHT C&L QUALITY CUSTOM DOING THE THAMMMMMM THING.











HEY BRUCE CONGRAT'S ON THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ISSUE  

I THINK THIS MODEL IS A LITTLE BETTER :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 19 2007, 05:12 PM~9261569
> *Damn Homes U Goin Fullshow Or What LOL :cheesy:
> *


  Now that I got my shit right I'm looking at different things.. This is a keeper and I wanna do it right :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the magazine homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 19 2007, 01:34 AM~9257475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy....that's me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 22 2007, 03:03 AM~9280469
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 



THAM TORO LIKE THATTTTTTTTTTTT!!!! 

THOSE PICS ARE CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 22 2007, 04:09 AM~9280483
> *:0
> THAM TORO LIKE THATTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!
> 
> ...


see what happens with a little MOTAvation....hehehehhehee.....


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 22 2007, 03:03 AM~9280469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Toro them are some very good pics, Vic.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

hey toro this one is for you :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damnnnnnnnnnnn looks like the homies are doin big things over there :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

NICE.... :biggrin: .....


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 26 2007, 12:04 AM~9086833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was a fun time that night, gonna have to order a few shirts to rep up here


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

what up to all my G's out tha 505 / 575










for more info & muzik check out www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 22 2007, 03:03 AM~9280469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES TORO


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SWEET


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Nov 11 2007, 04:19 PM~9204877
> *CHINO, I WAS WORKING AROUND THE CORNER OF THE PETERSON MUSEUM THIS WEEK  AND I STOPPED BYE. ORGULLO IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. IM GLAD YOUR THERE / YOU MADE THE CREME OF THE CROP!!! ITS NO JOKE ... WHEN YOUR VEHICLE IS SITTIN ON THAT FLOOR YOU KNOW YOUVE MADE IT!!!! FELICIDADES FROM AN OLD FRIEND!! JOSE
> *


thanks jose


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Nov 29 2007, 04:54 PM~9334539
> *thanks jose
> *


what up chino how's vegas hope you guys are doing good.
i am going to try and get out there after the first of the year just to kick it :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.... :biggrin: ......


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 5 2007, 11:26 AM~9380215
> *.... :biggrin: ......
> *


Supp JR


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 6 2007, 12:49 AM~9386173
> *Supp JR
> *



WHATS ALEX.....HOW IS EVERYTHING?.......EVERYHING IS GOOD WITH ME.....


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 29 2007, 01:12 PM~9332550
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 SWEET
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: and Merry Christmas to C & L Custom; Chino and Bruce and family from Vic and Vic Jr. one luv. Stay


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

...........  ..............


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 8 2007, 01:27 PM~9404664
> *...........  ..............
> *


What up Junior? Sorry I missed your BBQ. I heard it was a blast and you had alot of .fun. Hope to see you soon, bro


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

what up c&l crew.... just stoppin by :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Dec 12 2007, 12:00 PM~9434872
> *What up Junior? Sorry I missed your BBQ. I heard it was a blast and you had alot of .fun. Hope to see you soon, bro
> *



NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE TAKING IT ONE DAY AT A TIME......HOW YOU DOING? YEAH THE BBQ WAS GREAT!!.... THANKS FOR THE FRAME THAT EVERYONE GAVE ME.....TELL ANA I SAID HELLO AND I HOPE I SEE YOU GUYS SOON....TAKE CARE AND GOD BLESS....JUNIOR...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.....TTT......


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

........ :wave: .......


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 29 2007, 02:12 PM~9332550
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 SWEET
> 
> 
> ...




:0 wow :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 15 2007, 10:09 PM~9462418
> *........ :wave: .......
> *


(singing- "it's the Midnight speciallll...shining down on meeeeee....) ja ja ja :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Chino! Congrats Man! Nice SHOP!!! Its nice to see positive movement like this on the lowrider market! :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 16 2007, 12:37 AM~9462912
> *(singing- "it's the Midnight speciallll...shining down on meeeeee....)  ja ja ja :biggrin:
> *




JAJAJAJAJAJA......TOOK YOU BACK IN TIME.......... :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 25 2007, 07:46 PM~9530614
> *JAJAJAJAJAJA......TOOK YOU BACK IN TIME.......... :biggrin:
> *



Me & ur mom were having fuckin flashbacks !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Future Episode for Living the Low Life.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 23 2008, 11:30 AM~10720741
> *  Future Episode for Living the Low Life.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 23 2008, 11:30 AM~10720741
> *  Future Episode for Living the Low Life.
> 
> 
> ...


WAD UP USO! man you got pretty legs...lol


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe next time your better shave.




> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 6 2008, 08:25 AM~10811874
> *WAD UP USO! man you got pretty legs...lol
> *


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Jun 24 2008, 12:58 PM~10941204
> *Maybe next time your better shave.
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

So is the shop still open? Heard it closed.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Still open...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 23 2008, 11:30 AM~10720741
> *  Future Episode for Living the Low Life.
> 
> 
> ...



The Pinche MOVIE STAR... :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jun 5 2008, 03:31 PM~10807669
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Need to come back to Hawaii Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

THE SHOP IS STILL OPEN FOR BUSINESS !!!EVEN MORE THAN EVER, FOR ALL YOUR CUSTOM AUTO NEEDS!! FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME (CHINO) @ 818-335-0856 cell, or (SHOP) 702-732-2777. We're still in the same place. 






> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jun 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10942963
> *So is the shop still open?  Heard it closed.
> *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 06:02 PM~10951260
> *THE SHOP IS STILL OPEN FOR BUSINESS !!!EVEN MORE THAN EVER, FOR ALL YOUR CUSTOM AUTO NEEDS!! FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME (CHINO) @ 818-335-0856 cell, or (SHOP) 702-732-2777. We're still in the same place.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 25 2008, 04:53 PM~10950826
> *Need to come back to Hawaii Homie!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait to go back to taste HAWAII"S shaved Ice, and Garlic Shrimp. Thanks again for taking us around to know the island. We had a great time. :wave:


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

what up c&l its robbie from lexington, ky hope all is well bro


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 05:06 PM~10951298
> *I can't wait to go back to taste HAWAII"S shaved Ice, and Garlic Shrimp.  Thanks again for taking us around to know the island.  We had a great time. :wave:
> *


No problem...bro! Next time we'll cruize in my rag top  and have a real sea food cook out! :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

WHAT'S UP CHINO HOW'S IT GOING??  DINO...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey chino hope to see you in odessa this year :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 06:12 PM~8918809
> *you know WE are there for suuuuuuuuuuuuuure......and not just cuz of the tacos....hehehehe
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE TACOS ILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks. I appreciate it, it means alot.  



> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 17 2007, 11:01 AM~9469665
> *Chino! Congrats Man! Nice SHOP!!! Its nice to see positive movement like this on the lowrider market! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Dec 17 2007, 02:55 PM~9470852
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks, I forgot to shave !!! 



> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 6 2008, 07:25 AM~10811874
> *WAD UP USO! man you got pretty legs...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL maybe you can help me shave!!  



> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Jun 24 2008, 12:58 PM~10941204
> *Maybe next time your better shave.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL no autographs!!  



> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jun 25 2008, 09:05 AM~10947292
> *The Pinche MOVIE STAR... :0
> *


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jun 25 2008, 06:09 PM~10951318
> *what up c&l its robbie from lexington, ky    hope all is well bro
> *


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

What's up Robbie!!! nothing much here just trying to keep busy!! how are you?? Hope everythings well with you.  





> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jun 25 2008, 06:09 PM~10951318
> *what up c&l its robbie from lexington, ky    hope all is well bro
> *


----------



## desirableones61 (Feb 25, 2007)

I need the whole floor pan replaced on a 61 bubble top.Can you handle that?I have access to a new floor pan or if you guys can get one for me that would be great too.Im here in Vegas.The car is all stripped.No glass,doors,interior,dash and steering wheel.Its just the shell.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

That sounds Delicious!!!! can't wait, thanks :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 25 2008, 06:42 PM~10951542
> *No problem...bro!  Next time we'll cruize in my rag top   and have a real sea food cook out!  :0
> *


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

Pretty good,thanks. how you doing??



> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Jun 25 2008, 10:15 PM~10953187
> *WHAT'S UP CHINO HOW'S IT GOING??   DINO...
> *


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

I hope so too. I will let you know. Thanks :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 27 2008, 05:43 AM~10962292
> *hey chino hope to see you in odessa this year :biggrin:
> *


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 27 2008, 07:28 AM~10962661
> *I LIKE TACOS ILL BE THERE! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

Sure we can do anything you want to the car, just call me at the shop , thanks  




> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Jun 27 2008, 07:07 PM~10966815
> *I need the whole floor pan replaced on a 61 bubble top.Can you handle that?I have access to a new floor pan or if you guys can get one for me that would be great too.Im here in Vegas.The car is all stripped.No glass,doors,interior,dash and steering wheel.Its just the shell.
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jun 27 2008, 08:12 PM~10966834
> *I hope so too. I will let you know.  Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: hopefully ill be in the line up this year


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

Chino, Too bad things didnt work out with us as partners. Hey bro, seriously from my heart, I wish you the best with the shop.


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

man keep your head up and in the game and keep build dope ass cars,bike,truck or whatever,


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Chino! Que Onda Uso...

Hope you have a good weekend bro...


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Jun 27 2008, 07:47 PM~10966999
> *Chino, Too bad things didnt work out with us as partners. Hey bro, seriously from my heart, I wish you the best with the shop.
> *


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jun 27 2008, 06:11 PM~10966831
> *Pretty good,thanks.  how you doing??
> *


Doing good chino, working on a regal again hopefully be out soon! next time i'm in vegas i'll stop by the shop.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jun 25 2008, 04:52 PM~10950809
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: como estas cunado :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jun 30 2008, 08:31 AM~10979729
> *:wave: como estas cunado :wave:
> *





HEY CHINO WHAT'S UP.... HEY I'M READY AFTER 4TH OF JULY WHEN EVER YOU HAVE ROOM AT THE SHOP..


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

whats crackin Chino.?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

T.T.T :cheesy:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP CHINO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jul 8 2008, 02:26 PM~11039356
> *WHATS UP CHINO... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

hey chino is ur chop open un saturdays!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

que pasa Chino????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 24 2008, 08:44 PM~11173235
> *hey chino is ur chop open un saturdays!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

whats up chino how you been :wave:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jul 25 2008, 08:36 PM~11181140
> *whats up chino how you been :wave:
> *



Hey bro, i just got your messages. Sorry homie I've been real busy, I'll hit you up manana. You going to Lee's show next weekend?


What's Up Chino!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp CHINO :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

................. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ...............


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

whats up chino how you been :wave:


Pretty good,thanks. how you been??

:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## compa (Jan 9, 2008)

.......... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ...........


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: chino


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

C&L Customs :thumbsup: 

*TTFT*


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

Q-VO CHINO :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------

